# Pocket Predator as first slingshot?



## HWD (Apr 16, 2016)

I want to get into hunting for sport as well as food. I plan on teaching my dog to retrieve the animals for me as I love spending time with my dog outdoors. Currently looking at the Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper with universal forks but I have no idea what bands to use!? Please could look at this link at let me know which would be best suited for killing squirrels and pigeons? http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/Accessories/Bands I plan on using 12mm steel ball bearings but that's as much as I know about this whole thing.. Any info on building a setup is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

HWD said:


> I want to get into hunting for sport as well as food. I plan on teaching my dog to retrieve the animals for me as I love spending time with my dog outdoors. Currently looking at the Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper with universal forks but I have no idea what bands to use!? Please could look at this link at let me know which would be best suited for killing squirrels and pigeons? http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/Accessories/Bands I plan on using 12mm steel ball bearings but that's as much as I know about this whole thing.. Any info on building a setup is greatly appreciated thanks


For 12mm steel on the Hathcock I would recommend Thera-band gold. I think the forks take 1" wide strips from just looking at them. I would use dual Thera-band gold straight cut 1".

If the forks accept bands wider than that I would do a taper.

You should get enough power to through and through with those. Single layer would probably do but for hunting I like to overkill.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh. If you will be exposed to rain I would bring tubes for backup.
For me double layer flat bands can act weird in the rain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

From what I see on their website, it looks like the real long doubled over flat band would work the best with 12mm lead... but you're going to use steel, so a single layer setup would probably work better.

The 12mm size is right at the tipping point for moving up or down in size and type of bands used... Most people would actually do a lot better if they simply went with the single bands when hunting and using steel.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

A scout by simple shot is a great all round slingshot . I have a one and its a great versatile shooter.You can use any type of bandset really on it too. http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-scout-slingshot

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> From what I see on their website, it looks like the real long doubled over flat band would work the best with 12mm lead... but you're going to use steel, so a single layer setup would probably work better.
> 
> The 12mm size is right at the tipping point for moving up or down in size and type of bands used... Most people would actually do a lot better if they simply went with the single bands when hunting and using steel.


have to agree I often hunt with 10mm steel and single 30mm straight cuts or 30-25 tapers and in a decent hunting range they pass along way through the target sometimes clean through never really got on with the double band double power theory, a well cut single to match your draw will give you more than enough oomph for most catty hunting situations


----------

